# Thank you SO much Krystal and Odie!!



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

While checking the mail tonight, we had a surprise package!! 2 gorgeous handmade sweaters from Krystal and Odie! They are so beautiful, I was completely shocked. The sweaters alone are to die for and the attachable broach is stunning! Then there was the immaculate packaging and card, I thought it was from Neimans or Barneys for sure! I cannot thank you enough love, I am so grateful for you and the gifts. I will get the girls to model them tomorrow after work. 

Thanks again Krystal!! 



























I even shared it on my instagram!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

SO CUTE! That is too sweet of Krystal and Odie! I can't wait to see the girls in their sweaters.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Beautiful! How sweet of Krystal and Odie!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Yay, that was quick! You're welcome. I'm glad you got them and that you like them. That makes me so happy!  Let me know how they fit.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

So cute and so sweet!!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

OMGOSH, those are stunning! Krystal, you are VERY talented!! So sweet of you!!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Krystal you made those?! Beautiful!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

How sweet of Krystal and Odessa!!! Love the sweaters, they are very cute and feminine! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarahchibird (Aug 5, 2013)

Aw, that's so nice!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Krystal, 
those sweaters are gorgeous!! and you packaged them up so beautifuly. 
( like Zorana said, it looks like it came from Nieman Marcus ).


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I can't wait to see ours!!!  So super excited! :cheer:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you for the compliments everyone! I really love the yarn that I used with these and the soft girly colours too.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

You made them!?! They look like a professional made them! You're so talented!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Wow those sweaters are really pretty Krystal!! At first sight I thought they had been bought and sent as a gift. I didn't realise you made them, very professional looking!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Thank you! I'm not just a pretty face. Haha just kidding! I've really learned to love knitting, but I would still consider myself a beginner. I'm a perfectionist so it's been a slow process.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Krystal, how much are you charging for a sweater these days? Seriously, awesome quality. I would pay for one!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Krystal, how much are you charging for a sweater these days? Seriously, awesome quality. I would pay for one!


... me too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Krystal, honestly, you could open an Etsy shop. The sweaters are truly gorgeous! They look like high end dog clothing. Them being custom made is an added bonus. The packaging is also beautiful, and I notice that you have beautiful hand writing as well! Very, very talented! Those sweaters would easily sell at $30.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Those are just beautiful! Your pups will look gorgeous in them.


----------



## first_time_chi_owner (Oct 12, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Krystal, how much are you charging for a sweater these days? Seriously, awesome quality. I would pay for one!


Me also!!! They look gorgeous!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> Krystal, how much are you charging for a sweater these days? Seriously, awesome quality. I would pay for one!





miuccias said:


> ... me too!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks ladies! That's a good question as I've never sold one before. I guess it would really depend on what yarn I used. Do you think that $30 plus the cost of yarn (and shipping) would be fair for a sweater in Lola's size? Shipping was fairly inexpensive the way that I packaged it. I think it was under $4 to ship to Zorana.

I got the yarn I used for Lola's and Mimi's for an amazing price and it's 100% merino wool. It was marked down from $10.99 for a tiny ball to $1.99! I have a few balls of that left, just in different colours. If you want to check them out, they're here. I have enough to make two in "Igloo", two in "Poppy" and one in "Pewter". If you want one in one of those colours, I wouldn't charge you for the yarn. Oh, I also have black but it's 100% acrylic, so not as nice of a yarn but it's still soft. Otherwise, I can hunt out another deal for you.

Anyway, let me know what you think, and be honest!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I would go on Etsy and type in, handmade dog sweater and see what everyone is charging for a comparable sweater. This is what I do when determining the going price for an item.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Quick search, they are running $25/30, plus shipping.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

THOSE ARE SO CUTE!!!!! Did you make those krystal?


----------



## IwillcallhimGeorge (May 29, 2013)

Beautiful!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

TLI said:


> Quick search, they are running $25/30, plus shipping.


Thanks for looking! Good to know.



teetee said:


> THOSE ARE SO CUTE!!!!! Did you make those krystal?


Thanks! I sure did!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You're very welcome! I think you'd do very well with an Etsy shop. xxx


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

They are so beautiful. What talent!!


----------

